# Rauschen bei WoW



## Dymer (11. Mai 2010)

hallo

bin seit wochen an googeln und suchen zu diesem fehler habe viele leute gefunden die das gleiche haben aber niemanden der ne lösung hat also versuche ich es hier

[ PROBLEM ]

Wenn ich in WoW bin habe ich extremes "knattern" auf den Ohren oder halt über meine Boxen (WENN SOUND AKTIV) hab mich damit abgefunden WoW nicht spielen zu können wenn ich Sound aktiviert habe

In Raids hätte ich gerne Sound und da ertrage ich es einfach

in TS habe ich jetzt gemerkt die anderen hören es auch extrem ich werde nur noch "das moped" genannt und darf eig nich mehr reden weil es so extrem ist...

naja das ist nur wenn wow Läuft wenn ich TS bin und andere games spiele tritt das alles nicht auf

also iwas wird es in wow sein oO

need help

achja

Soundcard is onboard 5.1


----------



## Schlamm (11. Mai 2010)

Das Allheilmittel: Schonmal Neuinstalliert?^^ Hilft öfter als man denkt


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (11. Mai 2010)

servus ich hatte ne zeit lang auch mal dasselbe problem versuch mal die reparaturs datei von wowo durchlaufen zu lassen wenns danach immernoch so ist wow neuinstallieren bei mir isses seitdem weg


----------



## IstalkU (11. Mai 2010)

Beim technischen Support wird dir denk ich mal schneller und besser auf dein Problem geantwortet, 
die Antwort bei mir kam nach einigen Stunden und half, also wenn du hier nicht weiter weißt.
Plan B: http://forums.wow-europe.com/board.html;jsessionid=E1BE0B52959832D1B9385D1802279DF4.blade05_05?forumId=11102&sid=3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Mai 2010)

Bei dem Threadtitel dachte ich zuerst an Drogen konsumieren cO


----------



## sedonium (11. Mai 2010)

also ich hab das rauschen auch. Aber auch bei Windows.

Das liegt bei mir daran, wenn ein Audiodiongens auf ganz laut ist. (Wave glaube ich)

Einfach mal bisserl mit der Lautstärke rumspielen.

Hat bei mir geholfen.


----------



## IstalkU (11. Mai 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Bei dem Threadtitel dachte ich zuerst an Drogen konsumieren cO



Hab anstatt Rauschen bei WoW "Rauchen bei WoW" gedacht, dachte der redet jetzt über das rauchen während der Raidpausen oder sowas^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (11. Mai 2010)

IstalkU schrieb:


> Hab anstatt Rauschen bei WoW "Rauchen bei WoW" gedacht, dachte der redet jetzt über das rauchen während der Raidpausen oder sowas^^



Wie man darf nur in den raidpausen rauchen?


topic: geh vom ingame Motorrad runter..

oder installier neue Soundtreiber oder alte soundtreiber .. je nachdem was hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in WOW gibts auch Soundoptionen wo man verschiedene Einstellungen machen kann. Einfach mal mit allem rumspielen und dann wird das sich schon legen.. ansonsten mal ne neue Soundkarte kaufen


----------

